# Someone took my bucks head



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok. Here's the story. My buddy and I were drawn for a quota hunt on buford dam. The hunt was from nov 18-20. Well on the 19th I shot a doe at 4:45 and a real nice buck 15 mins later. He was by far my biggest deer ever. My shot placement was a little farther back than what I would wish for, but I hit liver and guts. The blood started off great but soon lost the trail. 
I have been going back and looking daily for this deer with no luck until yesterday my uncle was shown a pic of a stud buck laying on the bank right where I shot mine (lanier park, right at the saddeldike). He figured it was my buck so he and my brother went to recover it (I was at work). When they got to the carcas they saw that it was my buck with the entrance/exit hole and what I had told them about my shot placement. The bad part is I filmed the hunt and have perfect footage of the doe, but my camera wasn't focused on the buck until after the shot when he was running away. And even then you can't see what he is really.
So if anyone has my deer head or knows of someone who may, please pm or call me (7064295054) so I can get it back. I am sick about this and I realize I should make better shots. But I just want my buck back. Please. I'm trying to track down the pic of his rack that my uncle was shown for identification. Please help me out guys, even if it's just a little prayer. Thanks 
The orange dot is where I shot him, and the red dot in top right hand corner is where someone recovered him.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## 4x4 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thats low. Sorry for your loss I hope its recovered.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Nov 24, 2014)

What a shame! Hope someone turns him in.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 24, 2014)

Man I hate that for you. Good bucks are hard to come by especially with a bow, I hope someone gets it back to you.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope you get it back man! Good luck


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys hopefuly I can get the pic of his rack soon. My uncles fishing buddy was out on lanier and saw him on the bank (that's how my uncle found out about him). He was told it has a 19 to 20 inch spread by his fish scale. I just wish that guy would have got it's head. But he had no way of knowing who killed it


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope this gets out to the right person.  Good luck.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dang, sorry to hear about this.  Hope you get it back Poo!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 24, 2014)

Bummer.  Hopefully it gets returned.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 24, 2014)

Now that's a story you don't hear everyday!  Good luck.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Nov 24, 2014)

That's the weirdest thing I've heard/read all day!!! I hope someone steps forward for ya and you get him back!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 24, 2014)

Yup...hope you get it back....but I don't blame someone for taking the horns off of a dead buck. 

Good luck.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 24, 2014)

No I don't blame them either. I might have done the same thing if the deer had been rotted and decayed but I just hope enough word gets around and whoever has it may be willing to part with it, it's just a rack to anyone else. To me it's my biggest and best trophy and something to remember an unforgettable hunt.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope you get it back Randy! I agree I don't blame the person who found it, I'd have probably cut the head off too. But I'd gladly give it back to whoever shot it if I found them.


----------



## Grey Man (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow. Not the story I expected. Hope you get it back.


----------



## littlenorth (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry about your loss. By the picture submitted, the person is only interested in the rack. The head was cut off too short to do a full head mount. Best of luck.


----------



## Smackem (Nov 25, 2014)

littlenorth said:


> only interested in the rack.



there are alot of people like that. no care for the deer itself, just the antlers. plenty of 'em on here.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 25, 2014)

Smackem said:


> there are alot of people like that. no care for the deer itself, just the antlers. plenty of 'em on here.


Based on his story, the buck was laying there, four days after he shot him.  Can't blame a passer by for taking the head and leaving the carcass.  I'm sure they could tell it wasn't a fresh kill.  I know if I had cut them off, then found out later there was a hunter looking for it, I would gladly hand the rack over.  Hopefully whomever has them, reads this forum and gets them back to the hunter.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 25, 2014)

Randy you might want to erect some sort of sign at the spot with your contact information.  Chances are whoever cut the horns off might see it and do the right thing.  It's worth a shot.


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Nov 25, 2014)

Ya I would post up a flyer by the nearest boat ramps. You just might get your horns back. Good luck.


----------



## Smackem (Nov 25, 2014)

Luvntheoutdors said:


> Ya I would post up a flyer by the nearest boat ramps. You just might get your horns back. Good luck.



Deer don't have horns. Horns and antlers are completely different structures.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 25, 2014)

Smackem said:


> Deer don't have horns. Horns and antlers are completely different structures.


 
Getting kind of nitpicky are we?  I think we all knew what he meant.  Alot of people call rubs a "horned tree"  guess it should be an "antlered tree"


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks guys flyers going up in the morning. Maybe just maybe I'll get some news on him


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 25, 2014)

Get that picture from your uncle's friend?


----------



## HawgWild23 (Nov 25, 2014)

Go to some local bait stores and leave a flyer and put a thread up on the fresh water fishing here on Woody's. Hope you get them back.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 25, 2014)

Not yet. The pic was never sent to him, just shown. He's  workin on getting it for me


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope you are able to get the antlers, I shot a deer one Saturday and couldn't find him, when I came back Monday a deer had been hit I said LORD I hope it isn't the one I shot the other day, it was antlers sawed off, oh well that's how it goes sometimes


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Nov 25, 2014)

bukhuntr said:


> Getting kind of nitpicky are we?  I think we all knew what he meant.  Alot of people call rubs a "horned tree"  guess it should be an "antlered tree"


Ya he took time out of his busy life to correct and teach me about antlers and horns..... Hey u learn new things every day.  Maybe around his neck of the woods they go by "antler tree". Hope not lol.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 25, 2014)

Antler tree ! Yeah I kinda like that . Believe I'm gonna start referring to rubs as antlered trees !


----------



## South Man (Nov 26, 2014)

Hopefully they will come back home!


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 26, 2014)

Luvntheoutdors said:


> Ya he took time out of his busy life to correct and teach me about antlers and horns..... Hey u learn new things every day. Maybe around his neck of the woods they go by "antler tree". Hope not lol.


 
Same guy who wanted to teach his wife how to hunt, so he carried a rifle and shot a doe in the head.  Said he felt kind of sick carrying a gun lol.


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh... figures!


----------



## Jonboater (Nov 26, 2014)

You neefdto post this on the fishing part of Gon. Bet your have better luck on there with all the fisherman on Lanier.


----------



## jbp84 (Nov 27, 2014)

Please don't take this wrong I know sometimes things happen out of your hands you can't control. If that buck meant that much i would have called a friend a dog or something to try and recovery it. My dad is the worst I don't know why but if it ain't found in 30min he's like oh well, I've managed to find three animals he's shot by sticking to it hands and knees looking for blood to make the best effort possible. I learned to a led flashlight is the worst blood trail light ever a cheap reg flashlight some how works better to see the blood trail. I really hope you find your deer though!


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 27, 2014)

Did you check with DNR?
We hunt Kansas every year and when we started going we noticed a good many dead deer on the roads with the heads cut off. I always assumed somebody cutting the head off for the antlers. One day we got checked by a warden in Ks and he had a little bucks head in the back of his truck. He told us they cut the heads off of roadkills to test for EHD/blue tongue etc.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 28, 2014)

I wouldn't take it the wrong way at all bud. I'll take all the advice I can get. I actualy own 2 AKC bloodhounds and breed them as well as use them for wounded deer recovery business. I took them a couple days in a row searching for him. 
My tracking dogs were no help in this situation because like I said. I shot a doe and a buck within mins of eachother. Both deer I shot ran in the same direction. And it just so happens that both of the deer I shot ran 10 steps from a gutpile that my neighbor hunter left from a doe they shot earlier that morning. I knew the guts were their prior to putting my dogs on the trail, but I was desperate to find my deer even though it was setting my dogs up for failure.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2014)

You should change the title.  It's not "your" buck.   You didn't recover the animal.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 28, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> You should change the title.  It's not "your" buck.   You didn't recover the animal.



I was thinking the same thing.  Sorry you didn't recover the animal, but since you didn't, it really is not yours.


----------



## Jason C (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck, I hope you get him.


----------



## devils12 (Nov 28, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> You should change the title.  It's not "your" buck.   You didn't recover the animal.



You definitely do not have a problem with impersonating...


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 28, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> You should change the title.  It's not "your" buck.   You didn't recover the animal.



Why even post a comment like this? So he changes the post to "Someone took the head off of the buck that I shot"... What difference would that make?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2014)

Guess I just feel differently about it.  It happened to a buddy of mine in Illinois.  Shot a 150" 8 pt. And didn't recover it.  An adjacent land owner got in touch after finding it after  a couple of weeks.  Well, he didn't feel like he deserved it and asked the land owner if he wanted it since he found it.  The landowner kept it.  I happen to look at it the way my buddy does.  Sorry to hurt some feelings


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2014)

devils12 said:


> You definitely do not have a problem with impersonating...



Impersonating whom?


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 28, 2014)

didn't hurt my feelings bud. I could care less how u feel about MY situation or the fact that u think I should change the title of the thread. sorry if the title of "MY" thread offends ya big guy. maybe next time ill shoot ya a pm before I get the urge to post to this forum, to make sure its politically correct...


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 28, 2014)

On a brighter note though!
My dogs might not have found my deer but I was called today to track a deer for a little boy and his dad and it was a complete success. 5 min track job and all smiles on this dude and the 8 yr old Blane (the killa)


----------



## devils12 (Nov 29, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Impersonating whom?



Imagination is a wonderful thing!


----------



## tyler1 (Dec 2, 2014)

If he was found on the edge of the lake put a thread on the fishing part.  A fisherman might have seen it and just took the head and horns.  Worth a shot.


----------



## Bkwdsauman (Dec 2, 2014)

Changing the subject a little but I just saw this and noticed your in Dawsonville, as am I. I hunt in Dawsonville to. If the need ever arises would you and your dogs be available for tracking?? If so I would like to get your contact info and rates. Thanks


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes sir just shoot me a pm and I will be happy to give you my contact info


----------



## TrophyHunter8 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ever get anymore info or at least the picture?


----------

